# Barbara Palvin - walking the runway for L'Oreal fashion show during Paris Fashion Week 01.10.2017 x10



## brian69 (3 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (4 Okt. 2017)

Thanks for Barbara


----------



## stuftuf (5 Okt. 2017)

was für eine tolle Frau!


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

barb :WOW: :somuch:


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

Barbara my fav


----------

